# trouble finding tail light panel 74 gto



## gbgto (Sep 2, 2012)

i have looked every where is there any place i should be looking this is my first restoration


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

doubt they are reproduced, 74' is not one of the popular model years and not enough demand to produce them so yuour left looking for a donor car to cut it out of....good luck...:cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

As far as I know these are'nt being reproduced. How bad is your original? Rusted or dented or both? Panel to my knowledge is the same as on the Ventura so you might better off finding a parts car. I'd love to have a 74 GTO, I think they're cool.

HA, Instg8ter and me posted at the same time! :cheers


----------



## twinjracing (Aug 28, 2010)

I think You could probly get a nova one and make the light fit right withe the bars. But there is not a lot of parts out there for them I had one and could not get any thing for it. It rusted away befor i could get to it. I have sean some parts cars here and there. My brother has a 73 Ventura he plans on putting all the 74 parts on.


----------

